# help



## sarahjane777 (Dec 10, 2008)

i want to move to luxor egypt can anyone tell me how easy it is to job there on english wages before i go and how long it would take to find an apartment etc


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

sarahjane777 said:


> i want to move to luxor egypt can anyone tell me how easy it is to job there on english wages before i go and how long it would take to find an apartment etc


I would give this a lot of thought if I were you. You probably won't get a job in Luxor on English wages at all, and the town is not a safe place for a single British woman on her own who doesn't speak Arabic and isn't part of a holiday group. I might be jumping to conclusions, but do be careful. There are plenty of Egyptians in Luxor who might be tempted to take advantage of you. And before anyone contradicts me on this, I'll just say that it happened to me, I escaped, but I was lucky.


----------



## hishaman (Dec 13, 2008)

sarahjane777 said:


> i want to move to luxor egypt can anyone tell me how easy it is to job there on english wages before i go and how long it would take to find an apartment etc


Welcome to Egypt.. I am not sure about Jobs and if you can find it easy or not.. but for sure renting a place is not difficult at all and you will find help as soon as you arrive to Luxor from the kind people!


----------



## CUTANI2 (Dec 21, 2008)

i with Dena 
its not saftey to do 
but if u have some one there u can trust him this make the mission easier
and i can help you about that if u r still interested 

Regards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sarahjane777 said:


> i want to move to luxor egypt can anyone tell me how easy it is to job there on english wages before i go and how long it would take to find an apartment etc



Sarah jane I strongly advise you to be very carefly about whom you accept 'help' from.
There are some very dodgy characters who will try to pick women up on forums such as this.
Go to a reputable agency (preferrably one which has been recommended )
Veronica


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Sarah jane I strongly advise you to be very carefly about whom you accept 'help' from.
> There are some very dodgy characters who will try to pick women up on forums such as this.
> Go to a reputable agency (preferrably one which has been recommended )
> Veronica



Hi Sarah Jane, I strongly endorse the above by Veronica, I am a young single girl moving out alone and you really need to have your head screwed on. I have travelled around Egypt and believe me, Luxor is NOT safe for you. Look into going to Hurghada or Sharm, even Cairo where you have more expats, jobs, consulates and embassies etc. Get in touch for further advice but I have done lots and lots of research over nearly 2 years and then made my decision to move so be careful!!! Good luck!!


----------

